# IBSP Fishing



## cgmarshall777 (Sep 15, 2010)

I was down around A-7 earlier today, lots of small blues...or big snappers, pens how you look at them...lol...1 small bass, SMALL...nothing of size today, but everyone caught and it was a great day on the beach...Anyone else do anything on the Island today???


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Been down many times in the past two weeks, the small blues 12"-16" have been the norm with a couple bigger to keep you on your toes. I found Saturday a little tougher conditions with that SW wind and dirty water; I wasn't bait fishing though, just throwing small metal. My two biggest fish (20"-22") came from driving and finding a spot where I could cast out past the dirty band into cleaner water. I heard from two guys (that I trust) that they caught small weakfish (15") up at Gillikins just before dark on slowly creeped smaller metal.

The fluke bite was still _really_ good before this NE wind (not that you can keep them ), I fished a cut/hole on Thursday with two friends that produced the entire dropping tide, through dead low and right into incoming with 11 fluke to 21" and what had to be 60 blues with a couple going 20"-22" for us. 

There have been bass caught to the north in Seaside at night on AVA's and there has been a nice a dawn bite on a pod of bigger bass further north in Monmouth County before this NE started . . . It didn't happen there today, maybe they are moving south .

If we get some NW and some clear water the Fat Alberts could show back up. The amount of bait in the water is amazing, all kinds of small white bait, sandeels are thick and Hickory Shad bite on small Deadly Dicks, I have caught a few of those miniature tarpon every trip.

It won't be long, the water needs to drop a few more degrees


----------



## liquidjas (Sep 21, 2010)

Fished IBSP today. Caught 11 small blues. Plus my Mom and daughter caught a few as well. Almost all on lures. Deadly Dicks' were working the best. At one point I made 7 casts and brought in 6 fish. People were catching them on both sides of us. My daugther caught one on Mullet as well, but the waves kept pushing our lines back to the beach. Was using 5 oz. weights. Any thoughts on how high we should go to keep the lines in the water?


----------



## liquidjas (Sep 21, 2010)

Fished IBSP yesterday for the Governor's Tournament. Wow was it cold.. There was a huge differnce in temp from Wed to Sun. Fished at marker 21 I believe. Caught one fluke, but that was all. Seemed like no one around me was catching anything either.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Back to the Park today and I will selfishly consider this to be the kick-off of the fall run!

Had many Blues to 17lbs and bass to 35lbs

Three Amigos!










All on Pencil Poppers


----------



## cgmarshall777 (Sep 15, 2010)

That is great!!! sucks I wasn't there...but that everyones story..."should have been here yesterday!"hahaha.lol...great job guys!!!


----------

